# Mega Cropping. New Strains.



## MrBlazington (Jul 24, 2014)

Im using an old school method of mega cropping. Im really excited to see how this turns out. 
Short or no veg time and full 12/12 from seedling. Ive read about this metgod being used and being able to yeild up to 2 ounces per plant. 
The setup is basically many small plants with smaller yeilds, but overall less time inbetween grows. Some as short as 11 weeks. 
Because the seedlings or clones are put straight into flower, they dont have time to form many, if any side branches, so it uses all its energy to stretch and fill out. Large fat colas. Some manicuring is required to keep them trained, but most wnt ever need to be trimmed up. Excellent light penetration allows for maximum coverage. 
Ive seen first hand how this method will work and i hope to hear from other growers who have grown this way. 
I will post pics of my grow here ever few days to show growth. 
Here is a pic from just this morning.


----------



## LoRd MeGaTR0N31 (Jul 24, 2014)

Just a question but why do you have so many in one pot? Two in 1 pot I can understand and to me is pushing it but as many as you got in 1 to me thats asking for trouble when flower time comes. Also you can get nice yields from 12/12 never done it myself but personally know people that have. From what I have learned from them and researching is that strain and genetics play a big roll in how the outcome will be.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Jul 24, 2014)

i don't usually answer these things, but welcome! sounds like you're doing a kind of sog. do a search for sog growers, and you'll pick up some info. bro... it may help you some. lots of great growers here!


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 24, 2014)

Advanced Marijuana Cultivation.


----------



## Letstrip (Jul 24, 2014)

Subbed to see how this goes, seems kinda odd.


----------



## Sativied (Jul 24, 2014)

MrBlazington said:


> Im using an old school method of mega cropping. Im really excited to see how this turns out.
> Ive read about this metgod being used and being able to yeild up to 2 ounces per plant.
> Ive seen first hand how this method will work and i hope to hear from other growers who have grown this way.


From another forum, same user:
"Been growing this old method of Mega Cropping for a few years now. Always had great results."

Conclusion: OP is full of shit.

Megacropping... ffs


----------



## MrBlazington (Jul 25, 2014)

Sativied said:


> From another forum, same user:
> "Been growing this old method of Mega Cropping for a few years now. Always had great results."
> 
> Conclusion: OP is full of shit.
> ...


Wow way to a dick rite off the get go. Yes i have used this method before, no i have not used this method growing with this many per pot.


----------



## MrBlazington (Jul 25, 2014)

LoRd MeGaTR0N31 said:


> Just a question but why do you have so many in one pot? Two in 1 pot I can understand and to me is pushing it but as many as you got in 1 to me thats asking for trouble when flower time comes. Also you can get nice yields from 12/12 never done it myself but personally know people that have. From what I have learned from them and researching is that strain and genetics play a big roll in how the outcome will be.


See thats the thing, i have done this with individual plants, but never in a group like this. This is a expermental setup that i am using to see if my outcome will be the same as it was before.


----------



## MrBlazington (Jul 25, 2014)

I actually got the 12/12 from seed idea after reading Del66666's thread on his growing. It was more then enough motivation for me to want to try it.


----------



## rob333 (Jul 25, 2014)

tryed 12/12 from seed its ok but if u can get 2-3 weeks of light into them they will be alot better


----------



## MrBlazington (Jul 25, 2014)

rob333 said:


> tryed 12/12 from seed its ok but if u can get 2-3 weeks of light into them they will be alot better


Yea the larger seedlings are actually already 2 weeks older then the smaller ones. And they were on 18/6 until the 23rd when i put them into flower under the hps.


----------



## rob333 (Jul 25, 2014)

MrBlazington said:


> Yea the larger seedlings are actually already 2 weeks older then the smaller ones. And they were on 18/6 until the 23rd when i put them into flower under the hps.


2 week veg time they will bumb alot more heads as u can see rather then that one straight cola


----------



## MrBlazington (Jul 25, 2014)

Very nice plant Rob, what week into flower is that?


----------



## Sativied (Jul 25, 2014)

MrBlazington said:


> Wow way to a dick rite off the get go. Yes i have used this method before, no i have not used this method growing with this many per pot.


Amazing... kids these days and their complete lack of self-respect. Also amazing how idiots assume everyone else must be that idiot too. No, you haven't used "this method" before and no..... it's not a method.

One guy calling his mess mega cropping on youtube ( 



 ) doesn't make "a method".

You're full of shit and this forum has enough of those already.


----------



## Sativied (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## EverythingsHazy (Jul 25, 2014)

LoRd MeGaTR0N31 said:


> Just a question but why do you have so many in one pot? Two in 1 pot I can understand and to me is pushing it but as many as you got in 1 to me thats asking for trouble when flower time comes. Also you can get nice yields from 12/12 never done it myself but personally know people that have. From what I have learned from them and researching is that strain and genetics play a big roll in how the outcome will be.


Yea, I agree. I wouldn't put more than 1 per pot honestly. Esp if you want to grow small plants and still yield 2oz on each. Those are going to strangle each other beneath the soil. One plant in that pot will prob give you more than all of those together.


----------



## MrBlazington (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh im sure you know everything. You must be master of all growers, oh please master tell us how ti grow. Thank ya massa oh thank ya. 
Fuck that. With all the new ways of growing. I think ill keep doing what im doing and you can keep trolling and putting people down Sativied. But its people like you that slow progressive thinking. Thanks for your words of encouragement. But you can put tour 2 cents back in your pocket. 
I will be posting pics, and i hope it yields more then im expecting. Keep your negativity at the door.


----------



## MrBlazington (Jul 25, 2014)

EverythingsHazy said:


> Yea, I agree. I wouldn't put more than 1 per pot honestly. Esp if you want to grow small plants and still yield 2oz on each. Those are going to strangle each other beneath the soil. One plant in that pot will prob give you more than all of those together.


Well thats why its experimental. And i doubt i will have root issues. There in 40 gal pots. Its almost like growing in a soil bed.


----------



## Sativied (Jul 25, 2014)

MrBlazington said:


> Oh im sure you know everything. You must be master of all growers, oh please master tell us how ti grow.


One doesn't require any growing skills to see what a bullshitter you are. Your logic is invalid.

So you've done it for years, it's oldskool, but at the same time it's experimental and you doubt you will have root issues. Yup... full of shit.


----------



## negativeempire (Jul 25, 2014)

MrBlazington said:


> Well thats why its experimental. And i doubt i will have root issues. There in 40 gal pots. Its almost like growing in a soil bed.


Are you saying the pots in the pic's above are forty gallon pots?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 25, 2014)

EverythingsHazy said:


> Yea, I agree. I wouldn't put more than 1 per pot honestly. Esp if you want to grow small plants and still yield 2oz on each. *Those are going to strangle each other beneath the soil.* One plant in that pot will prob give you more than all of those together.


That's an old wives tale.
There will not be a sub-soil no holds barred cage match "2 plants enter, 1 plant leave" type thing.
Will they reach their full potential in such close quarters ? Probably not, but they won't kill each other either.


----------



## Scotty Pot Seed (Jul 25, 2014)

Roots will not strangle each other but will be in full competition for root space. Meaning you have to water more often and in my one run at a sea of green, I found it didn't yield as much as when I put one or two in a 5 gallon space. I seem to be able to get 2 to produce well but ultimately your yield is proportionate to your root mass. When I did a SOG I flipped them as soon as the clones were root bound in a solo cup. I transplanted four clones each to a six 5 gal boxes. They didn't get very big. Stems didn't get much thicker than a pencil. Like I said, it was my first SOG and I am sure I could have stuck with it and fine tuned it some but I just went back to fewer thicker plants. I am a firm believer in root mass.


----------



## MrBlazington (Jul 25, 2014)

Yes. They are 40 gal if im not mistaken. Or 30gal. I cant lift em when there wet thats forsure.


----------



## MrBlazington (Jul 25, 2014)

Scotty Pot Seed said:


> Roots will not strangle each other but will be in full competition for root space. Meaning you have to water more often and in my one run at a sea of green, I found it didn't yield as much as when I put one or two in a 5 gallon space. I seem to be able to get 2 to produce well but ultimately your yield is proportionate to your root mass. When I did a SOG I flipped them as soon as the clones were root bound in a solo cup. I transplanted four clones each to a six 5 gal boxes. They didn't get very big. Stems didn't get much thicker than a pencil. Like I said, it was my first SOG and I am sure I could have stuck with it and fine tuned it some but I just went back to fewer thicker plants. I am a firm believer in root mass.


Thats great information. Im excited to see what will happen during this grow. Ive done this before with one plant per pot. But never this many and never 12/12 from seed.


----------



## Letstrip (Jul 25, 2014)

How about we all just wait and see what happens, keep us posted MrBlazington


----------



## MrBlazington (Jul 25, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> How about we all just wait and see what happens, keep us posted MrBlazington


I sure will, new pics if the plants tomorrow at 8 am . It will be day 3 under the hps for flower.


----------



## Letstrip (Jul 25, 2014)

MrBlazington said:


> I sure will, new pics if the plants tomorrow at 8 am . It will be day 3 under the hps for flower.


Sweet as cheers mate


----------



## MrBlazington (Jul 25, 2014)

Here are a few shots from yesterday around noon (plant time)


----------



## jacksthc (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't see any problem with a few plants in one pot but there is a limit, I would have started them off in 1/2ltr pots and repoted 5 plants well spaced in a 30ltr pot for example so each plant has 5ltrs of soil

how much space and soil has each plants got ?

Could remove some plants and add them in an extra pot
will help a lot


----------



## MrBlazington (Jul 26, 2014)

jacksthc said:


> I don't see any problem with a few plants in one pot but there is a limit, I would have started them off in 1/2ltr pots and repoted 5 plants well spaced in a 30ltr pot for example so each plant has 5ltrs of soil
> 
> how much space and soil has each plants got ?
> 
> ...


 Well. Checked last night and they are all in 30gal containers. And my thinking is that some will be male. So in the end there will be more then likely around 6-8 or so per 30gal container. Unless all turn out to be ladies.


----------



## budman111 (Jul 26, 2014)

That's going to be a lot of plants to get caught with.


----------



## MrBlazington (Jul 26, 2014)

Well as promised here are some ahots of the plants this morning after there breakfast and bath.     blue container is skunk#2xGrandaddy purps. 
Pink container is Super silver haze. (One is 9days older) and the black contains mysterious strains. (Bag seeds)


----------



## MrBlazington (Jul 26, 2014)

You sound like thats going to happen. I havent had a problem growing here in colorado since i moved here. And thats going on 4 years.


budman111 said:


> That's going to be a lot of plants to get caught with.


----------



## budman111 (Jul 26, 2014)

MrBlazington said:


> You sound like thats going to happen. I havent had a problem growing here in colorado since i moved here. And thats going on 4 years.


Just saying dude, Dont say "It wont happen"


----------



## MrBlazington (Jul 26, 2014)

Yea but i feel like with all the grow warehouses and shops and mass grow sites here. I doubt there gonna pick me out for growing a few plants over limit. 


budman111 said:


> Just saying dude, Dont say "It wont happen"


----------



## budman111 (Jul 26, 2014)

MrBlazington said:


> Yea but i feel like with all the grow warehouses and shops and mass grow sites here. I doubt there gonna pick me out for growing a few plants over limit.


You are in a far more tolerable place than me, I suppose, the UK GOV is a backward bunch of cunts, they grow and sell a tincture spray called Sativex but tell us citizens cannabis has no medical benefits and so is prohibited. Here they don't go by weight they go by how many plants you have, so when you read in the paper guys getting caught with 20 plants it could even be seedlings! You are so lucky with your relax laws. Hope fully we will be out of mad UK laws soon anyhow!


----------



## MrBlazington (Jul 26, 2014)

budman111 said:


> You are in a far more tolerable place than me, I suppose, the UK GOV is a backward bunch of cunts, they grow and sell a tincture spray called Sativex but tell us citizens cannabis has no medical benefits and so is prohibited. Here they don't go by weight they go by how many plants you have, so when you read in the paper guys getting caught with 20 plants it could even be seedlings! You are so lucky with your relax laws. Hope fully we will be out of mad UK laws soon anyhow!


Yea thats a hard place to be if you love your green i suppose. Id tell you t try to move to the states but honestly this place is going to shit aswell. Seems no matter where you are, there are problems.


----------



## MrBlazington (Jul 27, 2014)

Just a quick update before the lights come on this morning, ive noticed that all the seedlings are growing thicker stalks. Like thicker then the ones that were planted first. Also they look like there going to surpass there older siblings. Any idea why? Soil is the same, same nuites etc.


----------



## MrBlazington (Jul 27, 2014)

Here are some pics from this morning. If im not mistaken the larger ones are at just about 2 weeks under 12/12 and the smaller seedlings are at 6 days under 12/12.


----------



## MrBlazington (Jul 28, 2014)

New growth every day. Next pics will be when they show sex.
Been feeding with G.O. go box every watering. (Every 2-3 days) they are loving it. So far no signs of being root bound or issues. 
They should start sexing in the next 5 days or so. Lets home for a high number of ladies.
Stay tuned for updates. Please leave hate at the door.


----------



## EverythingsHazy (Jul 28, 2014)

SeaOfGreen isn't supposed to be done with muliple plnts in one big pot, but rather with small pots (1gal) and one plant in each allowing for one big main cola in a bunch of pots.


----------



## jacksthc (Jul 28, 2014)

MrBlazington said:


> New growth every day. Next pics will be when they show sex.
> Been feeding with G.O. go box every watering. (Every 2-3 days) they are loving it. So far no signs of being root bound or issues.
> They should start sexing in the next 5 days or so. Lets home for a high number of ladies.
> Stay tuned for updates. Please leave hate at the door.


The plants are looking good but the soil quality don't look great, trying to work out why the plants need water every 2-3 days 
as you using 30 gallon pots, for the size of the plants and the amount of soil you have I would be watering every 7-10 days
(at this point the plants will have a very small root mass) till the plants are 8" tall and start to water a little more often 

large plants in single pots with a large root mass need water every 2-3 day


----------



## MrBlazington (Jul 28, 2014)

jacksthc said:


> The plants are looking good but the soil quality don't look great, trying to work out why the plants need water every 2-3 days
> as you using 30 gallon pots, for the size of the plants and the amount of soil you have I would be watering every 7-10 days
> (at this point the plants will have a very small root mass) till the plants are 8" tall and start to water a little more often
> 
> large plants in single pots with a large root mass need water every 2-3 day


Im watering every 2-3 days because im only using minimum water. As in no run off. 
So they get all the water they nees. No extra


----------



## MrBlazington (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks for everyone's comments im glad to see activity on this thread.


----------



## jacksthc (Jul 29, 2014)

MrBlazington said:


> Im watering every 2-3 days because im only using minimum water. As in no run off.
> So they get all the water they nees. No extra


ok, never heard of anyone watering like that before

I use a lot of water so all the soil gets a really good soak, then let it dry out as the top part of the soil drys, day by day the plants roots have no choice but to grow down quick to get water
also don't give the plant any food for a few weeks in a pot that size, so the roots have to grow and spread out looking for food.

what you are doing is making it easy for the plants so the roots don't need to grow as quick and if your feeding then the roots they will grow even slower

you want short plants with a large root mass as quick as possible (as you on a 12/12 from seed) and then you buds will get more food in late flower so they will grow a lot bigger 

larger root mass gives you a larger yield


----------



## waterdawg (Jul 29, 2014)

budman111 said:


> That's going to be a lot of plants to get caught with.


Huh lol. Also I'll be watching this one! Certainly not the conventional method. As for the 12/12 from seed thing. I've done a couple of grows and it was really not great, a 20-25 day veg yielded twice as much. As stated strain may have a lot to do with the 12/12 method.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 29, 2014)

MrBlazington said:


> Im watering every 2-3 days because im only using minimum water. As in no run off.
> So they get all the water they nees. No extra


How can you tell that they are getting "all the water they need" if you don't know the saturation level of the sub-surface soil ?


----------



## MrBlazington (Jul 29, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> How can you tell that they are getting "all the water they need" if you don't know the saturation level of the sub-surface soil ?


I use a meter to read the moisture level in the soil. The probe reaches the bottom of the container, and is pretty accurate. 
And. Have seen this method of watering done before. Please keep in mind this is an experimental grow. Nothing is set in stone.


----------



## MrBlazington (Jul 29, 2014)

jacksthc said:


> ok, never heard of anyone watering like that before
> 
> I use a lot of water so all the soil gets a really good soak, then let it dry out as the top part of the soil drys, day by day the plants roots have no choice but to grow down quick to get water
> also don't give the plant any food for a few weeks in a pot that size, so the roots have to grow and spread out looking for food.
> ...


Very useful information. And you are correct, when waterng, i only use a half gallon to a gallon per container. I always get little run off, but because i water so often, the soul stays mostly moist, and therr is substantial pearlite and vermiculite in the soil, also a layer of coco in the middle, creating a decent amount of space for oxygen to make its way to the roots. I will try what you said about leaning them off of nuites, but keep in mind, they had only water for the first 2weeks of there life. Hopefully there is substantial root mass. 
They all seem very health and are thriving.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 29, 2014)

MrBlazington said:


> I use a meter to read the moisture level in the soil. The probe reaches the bottom of the container, and is pretty accurate.
> And. Have seen this method of watering done before. Please keep in mind this is an experimental grow. Nothing is set in stone.


Just asking.
I've got one of those dual probe meters, but the damn thing claims to be able to read light intensity in addition to run-off ph.
I considered it a toy more than an real instrument.


----------



## MrBlazington (Jul 29, 2014)

EverythingsHazy said:


> SeaOfGreen isn't supposed to be done with muliple plnts in one big pot, but rather with small pots (1gal) and one plant in each allowing for one big main cola in a bunch of pots.


Well thats why ist an experimental grow.


----------



## MrBlazington (Jul 29, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Just asking.
> I've got one of those dual probe meters, but the damn thing claims to be able to read light intensity in addition to run-off ph.
> I considered it a toy more than an real instrument.


I hope its accurate, but sometimes there not all that correct. I usually check by using the old side check. (If the soil is not touching the sides of the pot near the top) then iknow its alittle dry. Also use the lift test awsell. As a back up. Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## jacksthc (Jul 30, 2014)

MrBlazington said:


> Very useful information. And you are correct, when waterng, i only use a half gallon to a gallon per container. I always get little run off, but because i water so often, the soul stays mostly moist, and therr is substantial pearlite and vermiculite in the soil, also a layer of coco in the middle, creating a decent amount of space for oxygen to make its way to the roots. I will try what you said about leaning them off of nuites, but keep in mind, they had only water for the first 2weeks of there life. Hopefully there is substantial root mass.
> They all seem very health and are thriving.


Yeh there looking good 
will be interesting to how they turn out as having layers of soil and coco is not somthing I have never tried

Soil and coco need a diffent ph range and nutes,

As the coco has no food and don't hold water I can see you having probems with the bottom layer of soil as it may stay wet

And the top layer of soil and coco too dry

So as the roots grow down to the bottom of the pot, your plant could have a lot of root problems


----------



## MrBlazington (Jul 30, 2014)

Agreed. Only time will tell. In the next few days they should show sex. Then from there its the fun part.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 30, 2014)

Just thought I'd say..
I always liked growing multiple plants per pot


----------



## MrBlazington (Jul 30, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> Just thought I'd say..
> I always liked growing multiple plants per pot


Very cool. How have your experiences been? Any tips or tricks to this style of growing?


----------



## cassinfo (Jul 30, 2014)

Good job bro. I hope it works out for u. I'm pulling up a chair.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 30, 2014)

I've never had problems, if they start to get root bound I raise temps a bit and lower concentrations. I also give cal/mag requirements through foliar feeding.
I pulled a lb off 9 plants 12/12 fs. In a 26x20" sharing 2 gallons of dirt as an expirement. Bout a 2-3inch layer spread out

Heavy sativa


----------



## MrBlazington (Jul 30, 2014)

cassinfo said:


> Good job bro. I hope it works out for u. I'm pulling up a chair.


Thanks for the love. Im starting to see sme sexing on the older plants, but i wony know sex for another few days. Ill post a pic of them from today. Ive seen explosive growth in almost all plants.


----------



## MrBlazington (Jul 30, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> I've never had problems, if they start to get root bound I raise temps a bit and lower concentrations. I also give cal/mag requirements through foliar feeding.
> I pulled a lb off 9 plants 12/12 fs. In a 26x20" sharing 2 gallons of dirt as an expirement. Bout a 2-3inch layer spread out
> 
> Heavy sativa


Very nice! What was your mix for feeding? Ive been wating to foliar feed them. Just wasnt sure the propper ppm.


----------



## MrBlazington (Jul 30, 2014)

Here are a few pics of the plants from today. Very impressed with there growth. 
I love the G.O. go box.


----------



## MrBlazington (Jul 30, 2014)

Topped a few of them a couple of days ago. Loving the new rapid growth.


----------



## jacksthc (Jul 30, 2014)

good ideal topping the larger plants 
I was wondering how you where going to keep the canopy level


----------



## waterdawg (Jul 30, 2014)

If nothing else you'll have a great hedge! Its gonna get mega crowded in there. A couple of males may be a good thing lol. This is gonna be an interesting project! Keep us posted!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 30, 2014)

waterdawg said:


> If nothing else you'll have a great hedge! Its gonna get mega crowded in there. A couple of males may be a good thing lol. This is gonna be an interesting project! Keep us posted!


Waterdawg, you bring up an interesting point abet I don't think you intended.

Hopefully they are all females, but if they're not you will most likely not be able to "pull" them due to root ball entanglement.
In that case to get rid of males you most likely will have to chop them @ surface level leaving the roots to rot and that is a super recipe for gnats and other nasty critters that will gather for the feast.
Not to mention the sour/rotten smell.


----------



## waterdawg (Jul 30, 2014)

Well yes your right that was unintended. Never thought about that. Would a enzyme be useful by helping to break down the plant material. I cut down a plant in my tray last run and that was a concern but seemed to be ok.


----------



## MrBlazington (Jul 30, 2014)

I too am curious about that, but if a few males pop up, couldnt i just prune them so they stop producing pollen sacks?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 30, 2014)

MrBlazington said:


> I too am curious about that, but if a few males pop up, couldnt i just prune them so they stop producing pollen sacks?


Most likely they won't stop - and they can kick out those little sucker really quickly.


----------



## MrBlazington (Jul 30, 2014)

Hmm. Was hoping t stress the plant s much it would stop producing pollen and br just alive enough t get thru till the female were ready. Any natural alternatives? Live worms? Or other ground dwellers that would helo eat dead roots if. Just chopped the males down?
(Hoping for all females) ive herd that you are more likely ti get females doing 12/12 from seed. Any truth to this?


----------



## throwdo (Jul 30, 2014)

Iv seen this type of growing outdoor


----------



## Letstrip (Jul 31, 2014)

They've really taken of


----------



## waterdawg (Jul 31, 2014)

Well I do know that I used clear res to help break down roots but really not sure if it worked but had no issues. Also that was water not soil. Also only ever done femmed seeds so never had males .... Yet lol. Dont think you'll be able to stop them without killing them. If a female finishes early in my setup I crop her right down and leave a few bottom branches to keep it alive until the rest finish but not much help to you. Yes perhaps red wigglers, if you fish bonus bait!!!


----------



## MrBlazington (Jul 31, 2014)

Yea that seems like a good idea. Im pretty fond of live help in my soil and in the plants (lady bugs & worms) natural defence is always good.
Lets hope for mostly females tho. I should now sex by tomorrow morning.


----------



## tokingtiger (Jul 31, 2014)

i honestly was thinking the same thing about how many where in the pot until i noticed you had 3 pots in a 4x8ft tent... following, p.s. i always go one per pot but use smaller pots, i have tryed it with 2 small ones in a 5 gal and i usually end up with the exact same amount of dried as the one plant per one pot plants.. just saying.. but following :+)


----------



## MrBlazington (Jul 31, 2014)

Hey it may be alittle early to tell but yall think this one is male?


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 31, 2014)

It won't hurt a thing to cut out the males from my experience


----------



## jacksthc (Jul 31, 2014)

could always cut the males right back, like you do when you reveg a plant
so your just leaving a short stem,couple of fan leaves
this should keep the plant alive but it won't have the energy to grow much in flower (also this will slow the root growth)
and if the females grow to a good size you can lightly lollipop the lower growth so you should be-able to see all the male plants, them you should be able to see any staminate


----------



## MrBlazington (Jul 31, 2014)

Here are a few shots of the plants before bed. Hopefully sexing tomorrow. 
I pulled some of the weaker slower growing seedlings, should help alittle with space.
Lets hope for females.


----------



## waterdawg (Jul 31, 2014)

Very interested in how this goes. Some of the pitfalls I've experienced with seed grows in the same tray are varying height of plants, varying needs re nutes, and finish times. I can typically over come all except nute issues but soil may be different. It would be cool to try a clone grow like yours.


----------



## MrBlazington (Aug 1, 2014)

First male spotted and removed, i basically moved most of the soil surrounding it, soaked it, and using an exacto knife, cut as many of its roots as far in as i could. Prolly adding worms to my soil soon.


----------



## waterdawg (Aug 2, 2014)

Sorry if I missed it, what are you using for nutes? The worms will not like anything other than organic. Also re-reading the post and thinking there is no way you will get 2 ounces from a 12/12 grow per plant but I could be way wrong. If you do I'll have to revisit my light and plant cycle schedule lol.


----------



## MrBlazington (Aug 2, 2014)

Im using General organics Go box only. 
Also here is a pic of the room today. No more males here lol
Hopefully thats all of them


----------



## Letstrip (Aug 2, 2014)

At least all those males are showing first. Best for last


----------



## amfmclockradio (Aug 3, 2014)

Very interesting, MrBlazington. I'm in for the ride. I am always down to see someone try something different.


----------



## MrBlazington (Aug 3, 2014)

Here are a few pics from today. Decided to try a small experiment on some of the plants. 
Im only LST a few of them. This is only because i dont want to top them. The first pic is before LST. And a few pics of the females.
I will do a side by side comparing at harvest time.


----------



## MrBlazington (Aug 3, 2014)

Few more.


----------



## MrBlazington (Aug 3, 2014)

I figured that since the two larger females are now in a container by them selves that hopefully i can. Get them to flower at full potential.


----------



## rob333 (Aug 4, 2014)

MrBlazington said:


> Very nice plant Rob, what week into flower is that?


that pic was about 2 weeks into flower she is now 5


----------



## MrBlazington (Aug 4, 2014)

rob333 said:


> that pic was about 2 weeks into flower she is now 5


Post some pics, if youd like


----------



## MrBlazington (Aug 5, 2014)

Here are some pics from today. Just before feeding.
So far so good. No issues yet. There all growing very well. About .5 - .9 cm per day.


----------



## MrBlazington (Aug 6, 2014)

Here are some shots of the new flowering. On my skunk#2xGDP. Pretty excited. It is day 9 of flower. (From sexing)


----------



## MrBlazington (Aug 6, 2014)

And here are a few pics of the mystery strains today. All looking great all females.


----------



## Letstrip (Aug 7, 2014)

Its like a little ganja forest


----------



## Sativied (Aug 8, 2014)

Yeah those pots seem barely 40 liter rather than gallons.

Nice job on the scrog girl, keep 'm green.


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 8, 2014)

MrBlazington said:


> This is NOT a SCROG grow, read the thread or keep your mouth shut.


There a lot of growers on that just want to trol 
don't let them get to, I think you doing a great job


----------



## MrBlazington (Aug 10, 2014)

Here are a few shots from today. I love early flower stages.


----------



## MrBlazington (Aug 13, 2014)

Some shots from today after feeding. The larger bud formations are 2weeks older then the smaller counterparts. So far so good, no problems other then a nitrogen OD. But thats all fixed now.
Defoliated them a few days ago and there all enjoying the new light penetration.


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 13, 2014)

there off to a good start 
love the pic's


----------



## MrBlazington (Aug 15, 2014)

Sone of the bud sites starting to form.cleared out a few slowr growing females a few days ago.
Look me up on youtube. Mr.Blazington 420


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 16, 2014)

nice one mate 
plants look really healthy and the buds are starting to grow


----------



## Sativied (Aug 16, 2014)

I decided to give this mega cropping technique a shot myself. Although I was skeptical initially, after seeing the results so far I'm intrigued by this advanced growing technique. 

I decided to use 15 gallon pots. Will shoot a pic in a bit.


----------



## Sativied (Aug 16, 2014)

Am I doing it right?


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 17, 2014)

Sativied said:


> View attachment 3230659
> 
> Am I doing it right?


Lol, looks like you have a metal tray full of coco, try using a larger plastic tray/pot
And space the plants out even

I think its a good ideal, if he would have started off in smaller single pots waited till the plants where 2" high, all females, space them even in the large pots and flower

there would be a lot of growers on wanting to give it a go


----------



## MrBlazington (Aug 17, 2014)

jacksthc said:


> Lol, looks like you have a metal tray full of coco, try using a larger plastic tray/pot
> And space the plants out even
> 
> I think its a good ideal, if he would have started off in smaller single pots waited till the plants where 2" high, all females, space them even in the large pots and flower
> ...


Yup, we figured that out also. Now were planting them in 2 liter containers. I will post pics in a few moments


----------



## MrBlazington (Aug 17, 2014)

Here we have some seedlings freashly transplanted into the 2liter containers. After they show sex we will transplant them into larger containers.
Also a few shots of the flower plants.


----------



## Letstrip (Aug 17, 2014)

Wait so have you transplanted them into smaller pots?


----------



## MrBlazington (Aug 18, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> Wait so have you transplanted them into smaller pots?


We just put all our new seedlings into 2 liter containers for our next group of 12/12 from seed. They will be in those until they show sex, then into a large container.


----------



## Letstrip (Aug 18, 2014)

MrBlazington said:


> We just put all our new seedlings into 2 liter containers for our next group of 12/12 from seed. They will be in those until they show sex, then into a large container.


Ah now im with you. Looking good!


----------



## MrBlazington (Aug 20, 2014)

A few shots of the new seedlings and bud formations. Stay tuned. Also feel free to follow me on youtube. Www.youtube.com/Mr.Blazington 420


----------



## MrBlazington (Aug 29, 2014)

Here are a few shots of the seedlings, plus new batch for perpetual harvest went in a few days ago. Love that the buds are packing on weight now. 
Also follow me on instagram by searching #Mrblazington420


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (Aug 29, 2014)

The troll has been reported.


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 29, 2014)

MrBlazington said:


> Here are a few shots of the seedlings, plus new batch for perpetual harvest went in a few days ago. Love that the buds are packing on weight now.
> Also follow me on instagram by searching #Mrblazington420
> View attachment 3241441 View attachment 3241442 View attachment 3241443 View attachment 3241444 View attachment 3241446 View attachment 3241451


looking really good mrblazington 
love the bud shoots, the plants in the single pots are look good but a little stretched, maybe good if you can lift the plants a few more inches


----------



## MrBlazington (Aug 30, 2014)

Alexander Supertramp said:


> The troll has been reported.


There was a troll?


----------



## MrBlazington (Aug 30, 2014)

jacksthc said:


> looking really good mrblazington
> love the bud shoots, the plants in the single pots are look good but a little stretched, maybe good if you can lift the plants a few more inches


Yea i agree, they did stretch alittle but for the most part have stopped. I really need to get a new light for the seedlings. There under a 120 watt blue spectrum bulb. (Like a flood light) they seem to like it. But id prefer a t5 and a seperate room for them to start in.


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 30, 2014)

T5's would do great job


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 6, 2014)

waterdawg said:


> Sorry if I missed it, what are you using for nutes? The worms will not like anything other than organic. Also re-reading the post and thinking there is no way you will get 2 ounces from a 12/12 grow per plant but I could be way wrong. If you do I'll have to revisit my light and plant cycle schedule lol.


There's a thread on here where a guy produced way more than 2 zones with 12/12 from seed. I used to know the guys screen name but its been a good minute since I've seen it. I'll try to find it for you. You will be amazed.

Great work here bro. Love what your doing. You had a high ratio of females more than I've seen a lot of people pop reg beans. Maybe I need to do this so I can get a lot of females out of  my packs lol.


----------



## spek9 (Sep 7, 2014)

MrBlazington said:


> Im using an old school method of mega cropping. Im really excited to see how this turns out.
> Short or no veg time and full 12/12 from seedling. Ive read about this metgod being used and being able to yeild up to 2 ounces per plant.
> The setup is basically many small plants with smaller yeilds, but overall less time inbetween grows. Some as short as 11 weeks.
> Because the seedlings or clones are put straight into flower, they dont have time to form many, if any side branches, so it uses all its energy to stretch and fill out. Large fat colas. Some manicuring is required to keep them trained, but most wnt ever need to be trimmed up. Excellent light penetration allows for maximum coverage.
> ...


I've grown seedling to flower very successfully. Three 8-plant cycles in a perpetual, harvesting 8 plants and replacing with another 8 every three weeks. My 12/12 sig thread has details. I grew in 2L Coke bottles. Largest yield I got from a single plant was just under an ounce, my average was 12 grams dried per plant. Jack Herer is spectacular for this setup, as it naturally grows with only one cola.

No mega cropping though... I haven't even heard that term before.

-spek


----------



## MrBlazington (Sep 7, 2014)

spek9 said:


> I've grown seedling to flower very successfully. Three 8-plant cycles in a perpetual, harvesting 8 plants and replacing with another 8 every three weeks. My 12/12 sig thread has details. I grew in 2L Coke bottles. Largest yield I got from a single plant was just under an ounce, my average was 12 grams dried per plant. Jack Herer is spectacular for this setup, as it naturally grows with only one cola.
> 
> No mega cropping though... I haven't even heard that term before.
> 
> -spek


Really? Ill have to check out your thread. This is the first time i have done the 2L bottle thing. 

And the term "mega cropping" was used by a few friends of mine to define the multi plant per pot growing. Its not a real term i dont think. 

Thanks for all the positive comments tho. I appreciate growers who help. 

Will post pics of the grow tonight, stay tuned.


----------



## MrBlazington (Sep 7, 2014)

Here are a few shots of the tent this evening. I recently harvested the two Skunk#2xGDP, ill have pics of that when its dry. 
I wont be doing another multi plant Grow, just because I don't believe that they get equal amounts of nutrients and I feel that when 1 is lacking and have a deficiency its harder to treat because it's in 1 group pot.
However i will be using the 2L method, i find that its very useful for this type of grow.

The larger plants are at day 48, and have another two to three weeks left.


----------



## MrBlazington (Sep 23, 2014)

So after harvest I noticed that my buds aren't as big as I would like them to be anybody have any tips on how I can pack on the way in the last few weeks of flower?


----------



## MrBlazington (Sep 23, 2014)

Here are some shots of the buds dried...and a few of the plants just before harvest. i think i could have done better then 13.3g per plant...and ideas? 
Im using the general organics go box, and growing in a mix of fox farms and tiger bloom soil.


----------



## pandorasboxg (Sep 24, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> Subbed to see how this goes, seems kinda odd.


is that royal kush on your avatar?


----------



## pandorasboxg (Sep 24, 2014)

i have done it and it works. this actually was my summer experiment. i selected mango kush a sativa dominant strain from "phat bhuda". it had some interesting characteristics; it is extremely tight noded. for a sativa dominant strain a full grown plant was less than 3 feet tall while flowering time was 10 weeks or a little more. resin smells like you opened a pack of bubblicous gum...the tropical version....doesn't really have that typical "weed" smell. i planted 4 plants per ten gallon soft pot. 
there were some flaws in this experiment though and i will list them:
1. clones were root bound and old. at least one month in the solo cup. gently pulled the roots apart to get some rejuvenation going and vegged under leds until fresh vigorous growth had started
2. wattage varied constantly between 500-1kw because of huge heatwaves in seattle. lights had to be turned down at times. 
3. had to leave town for 2weeks for a family emergency, had to find a house sitter asap & the house sitter having zero experience growing weed over-watered and flushed out a lot of my nutes. came back to a lot of yelllow leaves and rotten smelling pots. but i did re-green them over a week or so,

that being said here is the pics. bud smokes and tastes great got almost a half pound out of two ten gallon pots with 2 other plants still in the normal tent... so yeah i c the dudes grow had some issues but i don't think his method should be fully discounted considering my own personal results i will probably try it agian. my advice would be to pick your genetics very carefully. the the other sativa dom i grow will grow as tall as me 5'7' in 9 weeks and would be an awful candidate for this method. oh yeah also make sure your medium has plenty of drainage because bigger pots hold water a lot longer and can bee really annoying when your only able to water once a week or so


----------



## pandorasboxg (Sep 24, 2014)

almost forgot a pic of dried product...not the biggest nug of the batch either just happened to snap that while trimming one of the nugs


----------



## pandorasboxg (Sep 24, 2014)

MrBlazington said:


> So after harvest I noticed that my buds aren't as big as I would like them to be anybody have any tips on how I can pack on the way in the last few weeks of flower?


from the pics it looks like you have several issues going on. i think that you over crowded and the center plants in your pots got choked out light wise. try just four next time and make sure you have lots of light penetration you will pack on some more weight. also try better pots than those. pick ones that breath more. shoot for your ten gallon pot being dry enough for more water in 2-3 days almost every day towards the end. maybe try rotating those heavy ass pots from time to time too. water with a pump & watering wand on the shower setting. this will give uniform saturation to the pots more effectively than you could by ever watering with a watering bucket. i built one for less than a hundred bucks and im kicking my ass for not doing it sooner. just noticed this too.. you need a better refletor. i suggest a vented hood w/glass cover so you can really get down on your plans. my buds were less than 10 inches from the glass in places at the end.(tip: remove the glass in winter for better efficiency and let the bulb heat the room a little. )


----------



## MrBlazington (Sep 25, 2014)

I will try all of those suggestions. Excellent reply and i love those pics. Fantastic grow man. Really appreciate the info.


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 25, 2014)

they do not look very happy or productive .. what went wrong ?


----------



## Sativied (Sep 25, 2014)

pandorasboxg said:


> i have done it and it works.


What does that mean, "it works"? I read people say the same thing about defoliating, and germinating in paper towels, "it works". What does it make work? The plant?

And please, if you're on acid again, white space...


----------



## MrBlazington (Sep 25, 2014)

skunkd0c said:


> they do not look very happy or productive .. what went wrong ?


Most likely a lack of nitrogen, as the plants use more during there rapid growth just before sexing. Im trying to dial it in, but its hard as i only have bag seeds to work with.


----------



## AllenHaze (Sep 25, 2014)

Soma uses a technique like this. Looks good. Good luck.


----------



## pandorasboxg (Sep 28, 2014)

Sativied said:


> What does that mean, "it works"? I read people say the same thing about defoliating, and germinating in paper towels, "it works". What does it make work? The plant?
> 
> And please, if you're on acid again, white space...


nope no acid...when i say it works i mean i got great nugs and a good yield out of a small area. results were pleasing enough that i have already started doing it again. im not the biggest grower here or most experience by any means, but im not some kid growing under cfls in a closet. i have several grow rooms and my lively hood is entirely centered around plants. so i take it very seriously. i use a tent with a 1kw for experiments all strains i grow go through this tent first to see how the respond to different methods, topping, lst, what ever this method is called(originally saw it in rosenthals book), etc.... I HAVE FOUND HUGE VARIANCES ON HOW DIFFERENT STRAINS GROW BEST. with mango kush i definitely got a bigger yield per square foot out of a strain that i already knew from previous experiment didn't like to grow to tall... also no root issues what so ever. the roots just all wove together and filled the pot just like any other plant...does that better explain the concept of "works"it makes me laugh and frustrates me on these boards how people talk shit on stuff they really know anything about or have even bothered to try themselves.


----------



## pandorasboxg (Sep 28, 2014)

at least this guy had the balls to try something new to him to see if it might help with his grow


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 29, 2014)

MrBlazington said:


> Here are some shots of the buds dried...and a few of the plants just before harvest. i think i could have done better then 13.3g per plant...and ideas?
> Im using the general organics go box, and growing in a mix of fox farms and tiger bloom soil.View attachment 3260162View attachment 3260163 View attachment 3260164 View attachment 3260165 View attachment 3260166 View attachment 3260167 View attachment 3260168 View attachment 3260169 View attachment 3260162 View attachment 3260163 View attachment 3260164 View attachment 3260165 View attachment 3260166 View attachment 3260167 View attachment 3260168 View attachment 3260169


I think I may know why you had small yields, from the look of those pictures, NONE of those look like mature buds, you harvested early. I bet another 10-14 days at least and you would have MUCH better yields.


----------



## MrBlazington (Sep 29, 2014)

I like your thinking. They were harvested alittle early. Pics coming soon from tonight.


----------



## MrBlazington (Sep 29, 2014)

This is the 2nd group of seeds from aug 16. More pics later.


----------



## fuzzyl (Oct 2, 2014)

I think they needed at least 3 more weeks.. they'll pick up density and a little more weight, don't expect to double.. but I mean did you look at the trich's under a scope? Couldn't have been much amber if any?


----------

